# Starting a small nursery



## ArborView (Sep 7, 2001)

Just wondering if anyone had any idea where I could obtain some books about starting a small tree nursery. I have accesss to at least 50 acres of open field that my parents own plus some equipment including tractor, rototillers, bush hogs, plows, etc. to get started. I'm just not sure how to go about it.


----------



## Darin (Sep 8, 2001)

This might help a little. Minus the greenhouse. http://www.ces.uga.edu/pubcd/b1134-w.html Also, go back a few months of posts in this section and your question will come up in there also. They also have some answers for you.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Sep 8, 2001)

NAtional arbor day foundation.


----------



## ArborView (Sep 9, 2001)

OK. Thanks for your help. I will check this stuff out.


----------

